# Friday night, Rich kids and shenanigans....



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

So, let's get this story out - I'll do a Tl;Dr at the end. I'm also going to use some colorful language as well.

Friday evening. I've been moving pax all over the place in Chicago (North suburbs to Midway, Midway to loop, etc...). I started at 1pm, and didn't stop till around 5:30 or so when it got slow in the area I dropped off. Sitting in Rosemont - I get a ping, pick up at a hotel, drop in Highland park. Again, it's been busy and a good Friday. I'm sitting around in Highland, and I get a ping for Glencoe. Glencoe is a rich suburb (mostly rich) of Chicago on the north shore. Not surprised, most folks use Uber Black, and then X if no black cars are around.

I pull into the area and there's a line of cars. I kid you not, 4 or 5 cars. I'm the last car. On the front lawn of a 1 million dollar house are about 10 to 15 minors - freshman or sophomores in high school. I'm put a bit off, thinking maybe there is an adult that needs a ride into the city, or maybe an adult and a few kids. NO - It's these little brats, rich stuck up entitled pricks. 3 or 4 kids had Uber installed on their phones. Ordered like 4 or 5 cars (including me). I look at my phone and roll down the window and call out "Is there a John here" (not real name). Little brat pulls open my door "I'm John" and starts screaming to his friends to get in. **** THAT. I ask him for his age, and he said straight faced "I'm 15, your going to take me to...." Didn't even let him finish his sentence. Told him, unless an adult or someone that is 18 and can show me their ID, no rides.

That little ****er John started calling me an asshole. Started saying "**** you, your a driver you take me where I tell you" I told him shut my door or cops are going to be the least of your problems. I turned around on the street and started leaving and he started screaming again. I stopped at each car on the way out and told the drivers what's up.

I canceled the ride and told Uber to disable the account. Still on my way out of the area, I get pinged again for the same address. Cancel, told Uber to deactivate. 4 ****ing pings from 4 different names, all got canceled and e-mail to deactivate.

I am not sure if Uber will actually follow through - but I hope it happens. Went on with my night, and still had a good earnings night.

Tl;Dr: ****ing 15 year old brats almost got run over. Thought they were entitled, and found out they put their pants on the same way I do.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> So, let's get this story out - I'll do a Tl;Dr at the end. I'm also going to use some colorful language as well.
> 
> Friday evening. I've been moving pax all over the place in Chicago (North suburbs to Midway, Midway to loop, etc...). I started at 1pm, and didn't stop till around 5:30 or so when it got slow in the area I dropped off. Sitting in Rosemont - I get a ping, pick up at a hotel, drop in Highland park. Again, it's been busy and a good Friday. I'm sitting around in Highland, and I get a ping for Glencoe. Glencoe is a rich suburb (mostly rich) of Chicago on the north shore. Not surprised, most folks use Uber Black, and then X if no black cars are around.
> 
> ...


The sad thing is that if the parents of these out of control, ****** bags in training witnessed the behaviour they would probably do nothing.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The sad thing is that if the parents of these out of control, ****** bags in training witnessed the behaviour they would probably do nothing.


_Not sure why you would cancel. Apparently the kid has a valid credit card or debit card on file. I have pick up many teens ,never a problem. Just saying&#8230;._


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The sad thing is that if the parents of these out of control, ****** bags in training witnessed the behaviour they would probably do nothing.


The thing that bothered me more is that all the pings had an actual star rating of 4.7, 4.8 4.9. None were new - they all were Uber users to begin with. That means other drivers have been moving them around. Isn't picking up minors (18 or younger) prohibited unless there's an adult?

Shenanigans aside, I know it's hard to tell the age of a pax. I'm not going to ID someone, if they carry themselves as an adult or it's blatantly obvious as in this case. I also have a 100% acceptance rate due to being new and all.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Not sure why you would cancel. Apparently the kid has a valid credit card or debit card on file. I have pick up many teens ,never a problem. Just saying&#8230;._


To me, it's too high of a risk, in this case, it was more of a mob mentality with as many kids as there were. Ride sharing is risky as it is - with skirting laws and insurance. I mean it's one thing to take a risk and pick up a pax at the airport and get a ticket, it's another if something happens to a kid and you become a de facto guardian in an accident or whatever.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> To me, it's too high of a risk, in this case, it was more of a mob mentality with as many kids as there were. Ride sharing is risky as it is - with skirting laws and insurance. I mean it's one thing to take a risk and pick up a pax at the airport and get a ticket, it's another if something happens to a kid and you become a de facto guardian in an accident or whatever.


True. Lucky for me ,I have commercial insurance,I also have my TCP/Airport permits..No skirting the law here


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> True. Lucky for me ,I have commercial insurance,I also have my TCP/Airport permits..No skirting the law here


Congratulations. Here's a cookie


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Congratulations. Here's a cookie
> 
> View attachment 2402


Got milk?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> Got milk?


You already have a cookie - now your asking for milk? Do you work for Uber or something?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_Do I work for Uber no,I work for myself. Uber just provides the platform. _


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

You can't take "kids" I.E People under 18. Says so in Uber's TOS. I e-mailed Uber about this exact issue, and they told me not to even get involved and cancel the ride. so there ya go.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The thing that bothered me more is that all the pings had an actual star rating of 4.7, 4.8 4.9. None were new - they all were Uber users to begin with. That means other drivers have been moving them around. Isn't picking up minors (18 or younger) prohibited unless there's an adult?
> 
> Shenanigans aside, I know it's hard to tell the age of a pax. I'm not going to ID someone, if they carry themselves as an adult or it's blatantly obvious as in this case. I also have a 100% acceptance rate due to being new and all.


I ASK and CARD anyone who I suspect to be under 18. If not. DONE! There are idiots who do it though. A driver might get by on "I thought they looked 18" until they don't. It's one of the most legally liable positions an adult can be involved in on so many levels I wouldn't touch it for anything.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> True. Lucky for me ,I have commercial insurance,I also have my TCP/Airport permits..No skirting the law here


I don't think having commercial insurance skirts Ubers restrictions on this matter of driving kids under 18. Even if it did I still wouldn't do it!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Not sure why you would cancel. Apparently the kid has a valid credit card or debit card on file. I have pick up many teens ,never a problem. Just saying&#8230;._


Minors don't have credit cards. They are not legally able to accept the terms of the agreement for the credit card nor the booked ride. We do not provide transportation for minors, uness we know their parents, and have their parents signature on file.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Do I work for Uber no,I work for myself. Uber just provides the platform. _


I am not sure how many customers realize that.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The sad thing is that if the parents of these out of control, ****** bags in training witnessed the behaviour they would probably do nothing.


Where do you think they learned it from?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Minors don't have credit cards. They are not legally able to accept the terms of the agreement for the credit card nor the booked ride. We do not provide transportation for minors, uness we know their parents, and have their parents signature on file.


I'm pretty sure at least 1 pax must be 18 or older. Check Uber's faq.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I'm pretty sure at least 1 pax must be 18 or older. Check Uber's faq.


You are absolutely right in regards on uber's FAQ but look at this article which contradicts everything we know about uber's policies . 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...er-kids-around-for-a-carpool-alternative.html


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Minors don't have credit cards. They are not legally able to accept the terms of the agreement for the credit card nor the booked ride. We do not provide transportation for minors, uness we know their parents, and have their parents signature on file.


I'm not sure but an over the counter visa with a prepaid charge on it may be sufficient for that end.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm not sure but an over the counter visa with a prepaid charge on it may be sufficient for that end.


They still cannot legally accept the terms of the transaction


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow. I feel very very old. And very very uncool but I'm ok with it nonetheless!!!

http://jessicagottlieb.com/2013/07/this-is-why-uber-should-be-on-every-kids-smart-phone/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> They still cannot legally accept the terms of the transaction


I know. Just saying there are no checks in Ubers system to prevent them having an app and ordering rides.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Wow. I feel very very old. And very very uncool but I'm ok with it nonetheless!!!
> 
> http://jessicagottlieb.com/2013/07/this-is-why-uber-should-be-on-every-kids-smart-phone/


That lady and any other parent who thinks I'm bailing their under 18 kids out can kiss my ass.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I know. Just saying there are no checks in Ubers system to prevent them having an app and ordering rides.


True dat! But I would never drive them, because if it comes down to their word against mine, I lose every time because they're not old enough to legally argue with me


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That lady and any other parent who thinks I'm bailing their under 18 kids out can kiss my ass.


I remember when the "whatever it takes to keep them safe" tide turned. Cool parents bought booze, smoked weed with their kids, etc. my parents told me they had no desire to be cool. I turned out just like them.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

So I decided to break out some of my Google-Fu on this, and looking specifically for Illinois, there is actually a law regarding minors. There is Illinois law that makes it illegal to sell "a public conveyance travel ticket to a minor."

Here's a link to an article that Illinois Legal Aid posted on their website, and it gives their interpretation on the Illinois law: http://www.illinoislegalaid.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.dsp_content&contentID=8242

They state in the article, it's still up to the transportation company and their rule set, but it's illegal to sell a "ticket" to a minor under 17 years old without an accompanying adult. This article also speaks to airplanes, buses, taxi's, etc...

One thing to note, the city of Chicago uses CTA (Chicago Transportation Authority) busses and trains for schools to move kids from home to school and back. This does not cover Taxi fares and doesn't cover anything outside the Chicago city limits.

Edit: Okay, I read it again. First time apparently I don't know how to read. Here's a clip from the article: 
_"Actually, it only prohibits ticket sales for interstate travel to "an unemancipated minor under 17 years of age," without a parent or guardian's consent. So it doesn't prevent a sale to a 17 year old, who's otherwise considered a minor by Illinois law. And it doesn't prohibit selling tickets to any kind of minor for travel within Illinois.

This law applies to tickets for travel by "airplane, boat, bus, railroad, train, taxicab or other vehicle used for the transportation of passengers for hire." Violation is a misdemeanor."_


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

You could have omitted the title but i would have still known where the story was headed once you mentioned glencoe.

Kids were probably using their folk's accounts.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

contactone said:


> You could have omitted the title but i would have still known where the story was headed once you mentioned glencoe.
> 
> Kids were probably using their folk's accounts.


Not all rich kids are self-serving and have an entitled attitude either. Because I do IT work, I do get jobs from time to time for family members that own companies. I was asked for a favor by the CFO of the last company I worked for. 2 billion dollar company. This guy owns a yacht, AMAZING house, etc... The CFO asked me to repair his kids computer. Not because he was cheap, his son was 16 and wanted to get into computers. Wife offered me coffee, booze, kid was amazingly smart for 16 and not entitled. I still get a call from the kid from time to time (he's 21) on questions about networking or computers in general.

Attitudes start with the parents for sure.

Edit: I'm sure it was the parents account. Wonder what daddy will do when he shows up at the airport and his Uber account is deactivated. Will he be pissed at his son/daughter that caused the problem or Uber? I'm betting Uber.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

What's going on here?
Haven't you been a kid yourself?
Imagine some kid from a ghetto who wants to get from his ****ing fast food job home after midnight.
His ***** single mom traded her flip phone for a $5 worth of crack and gives no shit about anything, including her child.
Stop traumatizing ****ing kids before they lose the fate in better life.
Sorry to say that, but shut up and drive!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Wow. I feel very very old. And very very uncool but I'm ok with it nonetheless!!!
> 
> http://jessicagottlieb.com/2013/07/this-is-why-uber-should-be-on-every-kids-smart-phone/


Everyone e-mail [email protected] and let her know that this is not O.K. and that she should take down this awful advice.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> What's going on here?
> Haven't you been a kid yourself?
> Imagine some kid from a ghetto who wants to get from his ****ing fast food job home after midnight.
> His ***** single mom traded her flip phone for a $5 worth of crack and gives no shit about anything, including her child.
> ...


I can't speak for others, but I'm not suggesting that kids be traumatized. I am merely saying hauling strangers who are minors as a hired vehicle is risky. Our company would only do this with advance reservation with signed contract from parents.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Rich kids have been my demographically largest tippers. Some subsets of them don't tip at all of course, but this group seems where one is most likely to get a $50 or $100 in the SF Bay area at least. (In my limited and perhaps non-representational experience).

On the whole, it's worth putting up with whatever else.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input on this. I think it will come down to a personal decision for every driver, and also depend on your setup (i.e. black car vs. X, corp vs. rideshare). 

I don't think my story here is a very common one as well. I mean when do you ever see a group of 10 to 15 minors at a house requesting car service?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I wouldn't do it even with parents permission. Sure as hell ain't going to spend one minute doing legal research, trying to get adequate disclaimers signed, nothing. Who in their right mind would to any of that for a net $2.40?! Or double? Triple? Quadruple? Would anyone do that for 25 bucks?! 

It just ain't gonna happen. Some other idiot can drive kids. Won't be me.


----------



## JMW (Jul 19, 2014)

Not a personal decision. DON'T DO IT. Simple. If you do it, and something happens, it's on YOU. Remember, they are KIDS, NOT Adults. Beginning, middle, and end. Don't roll the dice and learn the hard way.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

They may not have credit cards (unless mommy and daddy are paying the bill), but prepaid cards from WalMart or ATM cards are easy to get.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Well look at the bright side, they could have mistaken you for the cops....


----------



## GeoffreyCoffee (Nov 12, 2014)

Im with ya. I would NEVER drive a group of children around. can you imagine what kind of INSANE legal trouble you would be in if there were an accident. each one of those littles brats would have there daddy after you and your insurance company and anyone else they could sue for hurting their "precious" baby


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

What do you guys do if you see a parent with a child do you drive them still? Child meaning like 5 and under


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> What do you guys do if you see a parent with a child do you drive them still? Child meaning like 5 and under


If the parent has a proper car seat I'd be fine with it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I just tell kids that start to get mouthy that if they don't shut up I will drive them to the tender loin and sell them to the pimps and junkies.

Works every time.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> What do you guys do if you see a parent with a child do you drive them still? Child meaning like 5 and under


Like Jay2dresq said, if they have the proper car seat, then yes. I had a ping at a hospital, went to the main entrance, and there was a couple with their 2 or 3 year old son. I apologize that I could not pick them up. I actually spent about 15 or 20 minutes to see if the hospital had a car seat to borrow. I even called the local cab company for them, telling them what the driver needed. The passengers were from Germany, and had a hard time - their son was sick and they had just left the hospital. They didn't understand they needed a car seat - why I don't know but it happens. I'm glad they got what they needed, even though I didn't provide the ride.


----------



## JessicaG (Nov 17, 2014)

I found this site because it linked to my site and after reading the beginning of the thread I realized that y'all are absolute saints. 

We regularly use uber around here - at least 3x's a week and only once have I needed to come out to the car. The reality is that when you open a checking account with a 14 year old they get a debit card. It's not unusual for kids to have their own credit cards. I'm sorry that it sucks. I'm horrified that some kids are awful and I cannot imagine having a 16 year old tell me what to do. 

I know someone wanted to email me. Not necessary. The post stays. When kids are in a sticky situation I'm glad that you're there to get them out. I don't want my kids hopping in a car with a drunk driver (it could be another mom or dad) and I certainly don't want them in a taxi in Los Angeles. 

Also poor kids are sometimes assholes too, they just can't afford Uber.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Just drive after their bed time it resolves the problem..


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

JessicaG said:


> I found this site because it linked to my site and after reading the beginning of the thread I realized that y'all are absolute saints.
> 
> We regularly use uber around here - at least 3x's a week and only once have I needed to come out to the car. The reality is that when you open a checking account with a 14 year old they get a debit card. It's not unusual for kids to have their own credit cards. I'm sorry that it sucks. I'm horrified that some kids are awful and I cannot imagine having a 16 year old tell me what to do.
> 
> ...


*It's prohibited by Uber to provide rides to under 18 year olds without an adult (over 18) accompanying them* Jessica.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JessicaG said:


> I found this site because it linked to my site and after reading the beginning of the thread I realized that y'all are absolute saints.
> 
> We regularly use uber around here - at least 3x's a week and only once have I needed to come out to the car. The reality is that when you open a checking account with a 14 year old they get a debit card. It's not unusual for kids to have their own credit cards. I'm sorry that it sucks. I'm horrified that some kids are awful and I cannot imagine having a 16 year old tell me what to do.
> 
> ...


Jessica - Thanks for signing up here at Uberpeople.net . Some won't say it, but most of us here actually value opinions and positions of riders and users of the Uber/Lyft/Ride share concept.

I am also glad you take my story in context and hope that you understand this particular situation in this story isn't common - and is why I posted it. I hope to give drivers a story to discuss, and apparently this is a hot one.

I just took a brief glance at your blog - the link that is posted above. I am glad that you feel that you can trust Uber above local Taxi's or other services. One thing to keep in mind, and has been stated a few times here is that by policy, we as Uber drivers (more so Independent Contractors) are prohibited in picking up minors unless they are accompanied by an adult. I even linked a vaguely written law related to the state of Illinois where it's illegal to sell a transportation ticket to an unemancipated minor.

I also ask that maybe you add a follow-up to the blog posting, making sure that adults and parents like myself understand any rideshare independent contractor/driver can decline to provide a minor transportation. For Uber, it is directly against the TOS policy that we sign. It may not happen often, but the possibility of a child being left in a situation that may not be favorable - I would hate to make that a fault of a driver, more so where maybe an adult that follows your blog, and then signs their child up for Uber and then eventually gets a ride declined and discredits your blog based on that experience.

I am glad as a driver that you market Uber to your blog followers - to let them know we are a safe alternative to Taxi/car service.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> What do you guys do if you see a parent with a child do you drive them still? Child meaning like 5 and under


Depending on local laws, here its illegal to transport children under 7 without a baby or booster seat.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There are so many potential driver problems with under 18 pax it's not even funny. What if you had an erroneous destination and dropped them off someplace they shouldn't be? And something happened to them? Yeah, it would be whose fault? DING!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SF CURBSERVER said:


> What do you guys do if you see a parent with a child do you drive them still? Child meaning like 5 and under


Bungi cords.

If you have the room you can suspend them and when you stop, start, hit bumps, they rebound all over the place and laugh like hell.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Depending on local laws, here its illegal to transport children under 7 without a baby or booster seat.


That's why you put them in the trunk.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There are so many potential driver problems with under 18 pax it's not even funny. What if you had an erroneous destination and dropped them off someplace they shouldn't be? And something happened to them? Yeah, it would be whose fault? DING!


I definitely see what you mean if we are talking a 10-13 year old. But does this Uber policy of "not under 18" really make sense ? I am not sure.

Consider that these same 16-17 y.o. potential passengers are usually out and about by themselves taking public buses and subways. They are also allowed by law to commandeer a 5,000lb "weapon" that can kill and maim, namely a car. If they can climb into a city bus and pay the fare by themselves, why couldn't they take a taxi or an Uber by themselves ?

A kid that age can even get married (with their parent consent). You are supposed to be "old enough" to be married and possibly have and raise a baby but you can't take an Uber ride ? What's next, no person under 18 should get on a roll-coaster if they are not accompanied by a parent that seats with them on the ride, because they are not old enough to enter into a legal contract with a disclaimer/waiver of liability for the owner of the roll-coaster ?


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Good job, OP. Or as I would've handled it "Not on my watch!"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DCUber said:


> I definitely see what you mean if we are talking a 10-13 year old. But does this Uber policy of "not under 18" really make sense ? I am not sure.


Any claim that can be made for a 10-13 year old can be made by any minor. They are legally minors for legal reasons.

How many potential underage child molester drivers do you think Uber is interested in entertaining? I would hope that number is ZERO.

Why any parent in their right mind would trust their kids to strangers is another matter altogether. I never did and never will with the grandkids either. Parents are IDIOTS.



> Consider that these same 16-17 y.o. potential passengers are usually out and about by themselves taking public buses and subways. They are also allowed by law to commandeer a 5,000lb "weapon" that can kill and maim, namely a car. If they can climb into a city bus and pay the fare by themselves, why couldn't they take a taxi or an Uber by themselves ?
> 
> A kid that age can even get married (with their parent consent). You are supposed to be "old enough" to be married and possibly have and raise a baby but you can't take an Uber ride ? What's next, no person under 18 should get on a roll-coaster if they are not accompanied by a parent that seats with them on the ride, because they are not old enough to enter into a legal contract with a disclaimer of liability for the owner of the roll-coaster ?


There is no way to make any minor 'legally responsible' for much of anything. It's a legal status, well deserved, seldom over ruled by the courts.

Why any driver would even consider this when it is a blatant violation of Uber's written policy is also quite strange.

It's NO! There are no exceptions granted.

For pax, terms of service agreed to:

*User Requirements and Conduct*
*The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you.

Children Under the Age of 18
Uber cares about the safety of children. Because the Service is not directed towards children under 18, they are not allowed to register with or use the Service, or provide personal data. We do not knowingly collect personal information from anyone under the age of 18. If we discover that we have collected personal information from a child under 18, we will delete that information immediately.*

Drivers have specifically agreed NOT to drive anyone under 18 without an adult.

Uber will have no drivers back on any issues related to problems either.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

JessicaG said:


> I found this site because it linked to my site and after reading the beginning of the thread I realized that y'all are absolute saints.
> 
> We regularly use uber around here - at least 3x's a week and only once have I needed to come out to the car. The reality is that when you open a checking account with a 14 year old they get a debit card. It's not unusual for kids to have their own credit cards. I'm sorry that it sucks. I'm horrified that some kids are awful and I cannot imagine having a 16 year old tell me what to do.
> 
> ...


Do you understand how *stupid it is* to have a policy in place in which a driver may (*SHOULD*) leave your child there due to it being *inherently risky*, i.e. *against our Agreement with Uber* to *NOT* transport unaccompanied minors (sorry goes for Black Cars TOO)?

How much of these posts did you read?

How can you recommend to other parents an emergency plan that *SHOULD* get your/their child further stranded and delay their being taken to safety (according to Uber's policies)?

*Take down the article, it's terrible advice. It would just take one serious situation and a driver cancellation for you to live in guilt for the rest of your life. *

Another company is working on this concept but it's *not Uber*.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a parent call me to pick up their kid. then had what I assume were a mix of 17/18 yo senior hs kids during summer annoy the shit out of me. now im just going to cancel folks who think look under 18. or ill just say f it and card them for a ride like theyd get carded for smokes. fake id? I don't care, im not trained to identify that (even if I know I can)


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

JessicaG said:


> It's not unusual for kids to have their own credit cards. I'm sorry that it sucks. I'm horrified that some kids are awful and I cannot imagine having a 16 year old tell me what to do.


It's unusual for kids to have Uber accounts, because you need to be at least 18-years-old to create one. As soon as a driver alerts Uber of a minor who falsified information to create an account, they (the passenger) are deactivated.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I had a parent call me to pick up their kid. then had what I assume were a mix of 17/18 yo senior hs kids during summer annoy the shit out of me. now im just going to cancel folks who think look under 18. or ill just say f it and card them for a ride like theyd get carded for smokes. fake id? I don't care, im not trained to identify that (even if I know I can)


It's REAL EASY. You say "Are you 18?" If they say yes and you have your doubts, card them. Take a pic of the ID. I haven't checked with other regulations in my state about this subject, but I'll be damned if I'm going to get into a sting setup like the bars and cig establishments go through by the local police if it IS illegal.

The "I don't give a damn if it's illegal" driver attitudes really annoy me.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's REAL EASY. You say "Are you 18?" If they say yes and you have your doubts, card them. Take a pic of the ID. I haven't checked with other regulations in my state about this subject, but I'll be damned if I'm going to get into a sting setup like the bars and cig establishments go through by the local police if it IS illegal.
> 
> The "I don't give a damn if it's illegal" driver attitudes really annoy me.


luckily I don't do hours kids under 18 are out and about. though ive been driving late enough that I had a parent summon uber to take her kid to a 6am field hockey practice. Then again the school this student goes to isn't exactly your typical school, since its compiled of very smart kids so I can see families paying uber to take their kids to school, even if its a 30 minute drive.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> luckily I don't do hours kids under 18 are out and about. though ive been driving late enough that I had a parent summon uber to take her kid to a 6am field hockey practice. Then again the school this student goes to isn't exactly your typical school, since its compiled of very smart kids so I can see families paying uber to take their kids to school, even if its a 30 minute drive.


Yeah, you don't do under 18 pax unaccompanied by an adult, but you do.

What part of 'no under 18 pax without being accompanied by an adult other than you' do you not understand?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

Goober said:


> It's unusual for kids to have Uber accounts, because you need to be at least 18-years-old to create one. As soon as a driver alerts Uber of a minor who falsified information to create an account, they (the passenger) are deactivated.


Yes, kids should not have their own accounts. But that may not prevent some parents of calling an Uber on their own adult account wanting to have a car transport their child somewhere.

About a much more common occurrence, what is your view about somebody calling an Uber and then having somebody else be the passenger without the account owner riding in the car ? From boy/girl friends sending their SO on their way home, to the nice friend sending their totally drunk friend back home, to employees (e.g. babysitters) getting an Uber ride ordered and paid by their employer, etc.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I always talk to the parent first. I don't just grab and go. Guess what? its the same damn thing I do when someone else is paying for someone else (Ie, bf paying for his GF or friend to get home).

I make sure I talk to account hold first then I go.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I always talk to the parent first. I don't just grab and go. Guess what? its the same damn thing I do when someone else is paying for someone else (Ie, bf paying for his GF or friend to get home).
> 
> I make sure I talk to account hold first then I go.


Then what happens when a drunk at 8 am smashes your car, killing pax..where will your insurance be at? You don't think these nice parents will hire lawyers?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> Then what happens when a drunk at 8 am smashes your car, killing pax..where will your insurance be at? You don't think these nice parents will hire lawyers?


that can happen on ANY ride dude. seriously, calm down.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> that can happen on ANY ride dude. seriously, calm down.


Good point about UberX drivers being equally ****ed by liability, no matter how old the pax is.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> that can happen on ANY ride dude. seriously, calm down.





troubleinrivercity said:


> Good point about UberX drivers being equally ****ed by liability, no matter how old the pax is.


Good points..._buttttt _if Uber suspected any violation with its policies, I wouldn't expect them to cover/vouch for a partner operating in strict violation of its Partner Agreement. At least not where I would want to be when worst came to worst..

...sorry I got so worked up dudes, this LA Mom really PMTFO


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> What's going on here?
> Haven't you been a kid yourself?
> Imagine some kid from a ghetto who wants to get from his ****ing fast food job home after midnight.
> His ***** single mom traded her flip phone for a $5 worth of crack and gives no shit about anything, including her child.
> ...


That's sad and all.. but tough shit for that kid. He is below 18. Tough


----------

